# Bringing goats inside?



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

We are new to goats and have 3 Nigerian Dwarfs 2 are 6 months and tiny and 1 is a small 2 yr old. We are struggling with the weather. We got a bunch of snow, then rain and now real feel temperatures -35 to -55 ! Our goats have a run in shelter with the compost style bed pack, but thanks to the rain nothing was able to dry before the frigid temps came. They have 24hr access to hay, christmas trees, heated buckets and get grain 2x a day. They have goat coats are good weight, but the smallest has been shivering for the last 2 days and coughed today so I brought her inside to warm up tonight which meant the other 2 (who shivered some but seemed ok) had to come in to calm her. Temps are supposed to become normal tomorrow so they will go back out. 
I'm concerned I'm doing more harm than good, but don't know what else to do? This weather is so abnormal and my sheep are handling just fine, but after the cough I don't want to lose a goat!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They really enjoy hot water in this weather, with a little molasses to make it extra special. Make sure they have free access to minerals, they need to be caught up on everything , especially when the weather's that bad.
I would give the shivering one vitamin b or nutridrench before he ends up getting sick.
We always have a week of -20 temps here; as long as the house is dry and draft free and they can huddle together they usually make it through fine.
Just watch the ears and rears and such for signs of frostbite.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, and it probably didn't hurt to bring them in the house this time, but if they can't get accustomed to the cold, they're more likely to get sick during future cold spells.
That's why it's unhealthy to have heated barns and such


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego (Sep 13, 2013)

That's not the only thing that happens!! My Nigerians LOOOVE inside. They will do anything to get inside because they know it's full of new smells, warm, there are things to jump on and exciting things to eat. I had one goat jump over our baby gate which is about 40" tall just to have a few seconds inside and they rush the door... it's sort of annoying.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If possible , before bringing them back outside , can they be brought to part of the house and have the window open ? Just so you can slowly accustom them back to the colder climate . Just a thought 
I do understand how you feel. My house is mainly heated with the wood stove unless we have real frigid weather , then the heat comes up to keep the pipes warm. My kitchen is cool , so I like to let them stay down there , then the garage which is still warmer then outside but cooler then the house. This way its gradual and not a shock to their system  Do you have any doggie coats or warm baby clothes you can put on them ?


----------



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

They have coats, which help with normal cold, this is just out of normal cold. We heat with a coal stove so our second story spare room area is cool so they in a crate there. I will open the window if that helps since there are no pipes there. We jump to 40 Friday, what is up with this weather! 

I'm going to get a drench for them too. 
I try so hard to be natural and listen to what books say, but I'm a softy and cab only watch them be cold for so long before I cave!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know ! The weather is crazy ! We had a jump of over forty degrees jus the other day , now its in the single digits again  
Very sickly weather for sure ! I hate it !


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

This is a very good question. I usually leave my goat in her shelter and I put a heat lamp in with her but I am thinking about getting another because the weather has been so cold lately.


----------



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

Temps are back to normal and goats went back outside. Everyone is happy and seemed relieved to have had a break. 

Thanks for helping me sleep better about it!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

sereneacres said:


> They have coats, which help with normal cold, this is just out of normal cold. We heat with a coal stove so our second story spare room area is cool so they in a crate there. I will open the window if that helps since there are no pipes there. We jump to 40 Friday, what is up with this weather!
> 
> I'm going to get a drench for them too.
> I try so hard to be natural and listen to what books say, but I'm a softy and cab only watch them be cold for so long before I cave!


I wouldn't open the window as it is likely to create a draft and stress them. They are shivering because the goat coats interfere with growing winter coats, and because they are not usually subjected to this kind of cold. We went from warm to very cold overnight, too, and mine were shivering as well. I understand what you are saying and where you are coming from. I doubt that you did any damage, but I would wait to kick them back out until the weather is closer to normal. Give them deep, dry bedding and a way to get out of the rain, snow, and wind. Give them extra good hay - grass is harder to digest, so it helps keep them warm from the inside. Make sure rain and melting snow cannot run into their shelter. They will adjust and be ok. :smile:


----------



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

We did more research and decided to copper bolus our goats. The goats appear to be handling this new polar freeze well. Perhaps they were deficient and that made them less hardy ?


----------

